
Ask HN: Why Is HN So Slow? - dpayton23
Is it just me or is the site slow today?
======
dang
It's not just you. We're working on it.

------
LandR
It's going through small periods of being inaccesible for me.

------
aphextim
Not just you, I am sure they are working on it.

